# Possible grey baby ring tailed dragon just shedded please help?



## dillonsreptiles (May 8, 2013)

faint black rings developing on the tail Id needed


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 8, 2013)

What did the breeder sell it to you as?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 8, 2013)

Does not look like a Ring-tail to me, that has almost no pattern, and looks a fair deal grown using that log as a reference. It's certainly a Ctenophorus though. 

More details: Where's it from, why's it in a cage, why don't you know what it is. Etc.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 12, 2013)

Do you have a locality or where the parents originated from? 
It is a baby Crested Dragon (_Ctenophorus cristatus_). It has the nuchal crest and the dorsolateral line of enlarged spinose scales diagnostic for this species. The last two-thirds of the tail will be banded. In the Ring-tailed dragons (_C. caudicinctus_) the banding on the the tail starts at the base of the tail and while they have the well developed nuchal crest, they lack the dorsolateral crest of spines.

Blue


----------

